# Worth Buying 5d Mark II?



## ENYPDE (Jan 20, 2012)

Just wondering is it worth buying the 5d Mark II or waiting for a new model to come out?


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 20, 2012)

Depends what you intend to shoot with it.


----------



## ENYPDE (Jan 20, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Depends what you intend to shoot with it.



Landscape and Portrait


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 20, 2012)

It's a great camera in that case. It's designed as a portrait/wedding camera. Not good for low light in the off center focus points, not good for sports. 
Portrait and landscape you should really like it. 
I have one... I am far from in love with it. The focus system is weak and I shoot a lot of sports, so that's a killer. It's BEAUTIFUL for portraits and wedding work.


----------



## ThailandMark (Jan 22, 2012)

Also, do you need Full frame?  If not, 7D is also a great camera (& has a pop up flash)


----------



## greybeard (Jan 22, 2012)

I wonder what the Mark iii will change


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 22, 2012)

ThailandMark said:


> Also, do you need Full frame?  If not, 7D is also a great camera (& has a pop up flash)



Mostly the people that would be using the 5D Mark II would not be concerned with the fact that it doesn't have a popup flash. 

In reality, what the 7D's popup flash is most useful for is triggering off camera speedlights.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 22, 2012)

greybeard said:


> I wonder what the Mark iii will change



Probably an improved focus system. Either on par with the 7D, or with slightly fewer focus points. I'd also guess that the resolution would stay roughly the same, or possibly even smaller. Similar to what the 1Dx is going after. 

I wouldn't be SURPRISED if Canon put in a popup flash specifically for triggering off camera speedlights the wireless flash system, but I also wouldn't expect them to do so. 

It will probably also have a vastly improved video mode.


----------



## ArenaCreative (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm waiting until the new one drops, so I can get the 5d2 even cheaper.  For now, my 40D still holds its own.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 23, 2012)

Last March I took my HS band to NY for the St. Patricks day parade.  A young photographer contacted me about shooting my band as they came down the street.  He was positioned in a tall building above 5th ave.  He sent me a free 16x20 and then I ordered a 24x36.  Both prints are incredibly sharp with no noise or pixelation.  He was using a 5d mark ii


----------



## daarksun (Jan 23, 2012)

I would get the 5DII now.  The Mark III when it premiers will be expensive. Will that be worth the cost difference for what you like to shoot. For what you stated the 5DII is perfect for your needs.  If we keep waiting for the next model we never get what we want or need, we're always waiting.


----------

